

Time travel for only $5k - cmos
http://octopart.com/info/Octopart/OCPT-10003

======
sachinag
I'm glad that there's a quantity discount.

Just wish I didn't have to fill out an RFQ form when there's a listed price. I
should be able to just check out with my credit card.

------
pavel_lishin
Well, you'll still need a Delorean.

(Or a train, but I'm betting the Delorean would be cheaper.)

------
edw519
I already bought it next year.

~~~
mickt
Can you sell me a copy last year?

------
skawaii
Psh. They do this for a lot less in Napoleon Dynamite....

------
jimfl
1.21 gigawatts? 1.21 gigawatts? Great Scott!

------
sho
I guess that's the same model this guy used?

[http://s2.buzzfeed.com/static/imagebuzz/web02/2009/7/8/16/tw...](http://s2.buzzfeed.com/static/imagebuzz/web02/2009/7/8/16/twitter-
time-travel-1390-1247083589-11.jpg)

